# HillBilly Wipers



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I took this picture myself about a mile from my house in Midvale, Utah


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

wow, that is brilliant. I wouldn't have even thought of that. Of course they call me a ******* not a hillbilly and there is a difference.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> I took this picture myself about a mile from my house in Midvale, Utah


****, there goes my million dollar idea I was trying to patent.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey!! You found my car!!!


----------

